# I need success stories from people who felt convinced they'd never get pregnant



## SmallTownGal

So, I just can't shake the "it will never happen for you, you aren't that lucky, something must be unfixably wrong with you, you are doomed to never get pregnant no matter how hard or how long or what you try" feeling, and I'm hoping there are lots of people who had that feeling, at one point or another, who are now pregnant.

Anyone?


----------



## wristwatch24

I felt that way many times in the 17 cycles it took us to conceive. It really is something nobody can logically talk you out of. Just know that it can take a couple with no fertility issues up to a year. Good luck to you and don't give up!


----------



## zanDark

I felt that way for three years and I understand how overwhelming those feelings are :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It turns out that I don't have any problems...my OH does, and the doctor we had kept telling us everything was fine :cry: we would had moved on to IVF much sooner had we known! 

My advice is...TTC on your own for a year (which can sometimes be the norm) and then go get EVERYTHING checked out :hugs: and keep yourself busy and happy! As hard as it is, being positive plays a big part in conceiving! Of course you're going to think about it a lot! We all do :) but think about it with a smile on your face and think about how wonderful everything is going to be once you get your BFP! 

You *will *get there hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## melbell

I've been with dh ten years, ntnp mostly and been pg first ending in miscarriage. I had fibroids, a polyp and get vaginal infections easily so believe all this hindered conception. I akso hv short cycles, dr said they are OK but the only times I conceive is when taking b6 I believe I hv low progesterone. Anyhow, sometimes it takes a while and many factors can come into play. Hang in there! I'm having my baby Tuesday, and its worth the wait.


----------



## ickle pand

Took us over 5 years to conceive this baby but he/she is growing like a weed and was jumping about like crazy at the last scan. 

I second the PP who said to try by yourselves for the first year, unless you already know about a possible issue. I was quite excited by the prospect of going to the FS but crying after every appointment got old very quickly.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

I definately felt this way. Im 12 weeks now and still cant believe ive actually managed to get a bfp. I really thought it was never going to happen. Many friends/family were falling pregnant before me and ttc became our life. I started to feel like a failure. It took us 2 years. I had HSG done the cycle i conceived and found out one of my tubes is blocked - after that i lost even more hope. I took clomid 50mg days 2-6 as well. Im over the moon to be pregnant but we are having a few problems and im scared of ending up back in ttc forum again. But clomid worked for me once so would hopefully again!
Search for 'i cant believe im pregnant...going crazy' and u can see my story once pregnant.
Good luck to u. It will happen one day! It may take time or meds etc but u will get pregnant xxx


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Took me 12yrs. That's not to say its going to take you that long. But I was almost ready for giving up on the idea. I was also convinced that the IVF wouldn't work. Don't give up hope


----------



## Babybear85

Took 2 years to concieve we were just waiting on a referal to have further tests...with current baby it was a massive shock I fell pregnant when josh was 6 months old using the withdrawal method once. I still can't get my head around that one after tryin so long at first


----------



## Tami

I have PCOS and low thyroid and was told by a consultant that it would be difficult to conceive, but because we weren't actively trying at the time he said to cross that bridge when we came to it, and there were a lot of options we could explore.
Fast forward about a year and 4 stone lighter and BOOM - a spontaneous pregnancy! Could have knocked us sideways with a feather, lol.

It will happen!


----------



## motherofboys

My story may not be as comforting because I already had children, but this baby took 2 and a half years to conceive. My others took 1 month, 7 months and 12 months, so as you can imagine 2 and a half years was hard. I started when my youngest was 4 months.
I was at the point of giving up. I figured we were just not meant to have any more children and that I should just give up and be grateful for what we had. I had given up on the vitamins and healthy eating, I had given up on the no drinking 'just in case', I had given up on the opks. The only thing I was still doing was temping and then I wasn;t doing the whole month, just long enough before and after to confirm ovulation. I said if I wasn't pregnant by my sons birthday in march I would accept that it was just not meant to be and try to move on. 
I got my bfp one month before my sons birthday. It was a complete shock as I was beginning to get used to the idea of no more babies. 
As I say I know it isnt the same because I already had children, but for me knowing what it was like to have and love a child left me feeling that I wanted and needed to give more of that love to more children and it hurt no less than when I first wanted our first child and DH made me wait 6 months before even agreeing that we could try. I honestly didn't know if he would say no because when we first met niether of us had ever wanted children.


----------



## Beth04

I definitely had those feelings. It took DH and I 3.5 years of trying before finally getting our BFP. We were diagnosed as unexplained fertility as all of our tests came back clear. We were a month away from starting Clomid when we got our surprise BFP. I can definitely relate to the feelings you are having... every time AF showed up it was the same story.. feelings of hopelessness like it would never happen for us. Rest assured that there is a lot of hope :) Good luck :hugs:


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Hi. I was told this year was the last year I would ever conceive a child. I had two miscarriages right in a row, but I am 21 weeks pregnant with my son who the ultrasound tech's and doctors say is 110% healthy. Good heartbeat, very active in there! Good luck. <3


----------



## girlnboots

It took me 3 years of ttc with year-long anovulatory cycles, a year break, 2 months on birth control with breakthrough bleeding the whole time to get pregnant with my little cupcake in the first cycle.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thank you all so much for taking the time to share your stories! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I really appreciate it (and keep the success stories comin' - the more the merrier and I'm hoping anyone else feeling this way will do a Google, find this board, and gain enough hope to keep on keepin' on.) I'm so glad you all got your sticky BFP's in the end, and hugs for all the hardships you went through (esp those trying for years!). :flower: :hugs::hugs:

At the very least, this is giving my brain more ammunition in the "Pessimistic Heart vs. Somewhat Optimistic Brain" cage match. Go Brain, go!

Thanks several of you for reminding me that 8 cycles isn't that long or beyond the fertile norm, because it's easy to forget in a culture that drills into ones head that getting PG is so easy - it's like a little "you should be PG by now" tape loop keeps playing in the back of my head no matter many statistics or articles I read on averages and whatnot. And I just couldn't shake the irrational doom feeling no matter what I did (I even do positive self talk every day, multiple times, and a mean little part of my heart kept coming back with the opposite.)

Cycle 8 has not been going well and has been a tough one for me because it's the last one before my gyno sends me off to the RE (due to my age being 34 almost 35, high risk factors for having endo, and having needed hormone therapy to get my hormones back on track after a bad stomach bug got me messed up with lower end of normal estrogen and testosterone.) And DH and I haven't had good attempts (at best it's been a struggle to get the bare minimum) since after cycle #1, because he's been working long hours, not getting enough sleep, and not taking his allergy meds and vitamins. Had a heart to heart with him today, and he's renewed his commitment to the baby making project by agreeing to take his meds and vitamins (we got him a pill organizer, since he's bad about remembering to take them) and getting better sleep (he'll use tylenol pm to help get him back on track). I was beginning to think he didn't really want kids after all (or I'd lost my allure), but it turns out he was just in denial about how badly the sleep deprivation and lack of taking good care of himself was effecting our attempts and his drive (cause cycle 1 he was all over me, and he said he want's to know about timing and even wants me to make him a calendar and mark off the days we should BD for maximum effect). Perhaps if Cycle 9 goes better attempt-wise, I'll feel less doomy in the heart, as well as the head.

We also came up with a new consolation prize for not being PG, that is helping already: If I'm not PG by August, we go to Cedar Point (which I've been dying to visit again for years, and DH has never been to, and we both are into amusement parks). So I think that will help us. Either way we win - either I'm PG and the strife of TTC is over, or I'm not and we get to go to Cedar Point and ride all the rides. And then I'll have to come up with a new consolation after that, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it. For now, Cedar Point is helping take the edge off (thank you Jesus that we are able to afford it).

I think I've also struggled extra hard lately because I sprained both my wrists (managed to do it in my sleep by sleeping on them wrong, somehow) and I haven't been able to keep up with my other projects and hobbies, so much. zanDark, I think you are spot on about needing to keep busy and happy. And I took your advice about positive thinking, and DH and I did an exercise tonight where we each said something we were looking to doing with future children. I'd been resisting doing that for fear it would make it more heartbreaking if it didn't work out, but how much more heartbreaking can it get, lol, and looking forward to good things does help one slog through the challenges.


----------



## girlnboots

Off Topic, but Cedar Point is awesome! I'm originally from Ohio, so it's definitely got a spot in my heart. Next to DisneyWorld (cuz duh, it's Disney) it's probably my favorite amusement park.


----------



## SmallTownGal

All right, a fellow Ohioan! :happydance: Cedar Point is tied with Kings Island as my favorite for roller coasters (KI has The Beast and I've been going there since I was a kid since I live near it, which keeps it competitive with Cedar Point for me). Last time I went to Cedar Point, the Magnum had just come out, and I didn't get a chance to ride it or the Mean Streak. I'm glad Stepdad talked mom (well, not so much mom since she was scared witless) and I into riding the Demon Drop, because it's gone now, and after the straight drop down I wasn't scared of riding much else (poor mom was too terrified to even scream and Stepdad felt bad and never tried talking her onto another ride she was scared of again).

We went to Disney World last October, and it is the best themed theme park cluster I've ever seen (and the rides are fun too). We spent a fortune on souvenirs, lol! We stayed at the Polynesian Resort and it was soooo beautiful. And Disney by far has the best food service in their hotels and parks. I was really impressed with the whole experience. If they had more roller coasters (I'm a roller coaster fanatic), they'd be perfect.

We also went to the Universal Theme Parks, and partly because I love Harry Potter so much, the Wizarding World of Harry Potter park is my ultimate favorite for themeing (the rides were loads of fun, too). The food there was also very good, almost as good as Disney.

Ah, talking about amusement parks has really cheered me up. I love them so much. <3


----------



## girlnboots

Glad to help!  

I'm not big on roller coasters, but I love novelty souvenirs, shops, and theme parks. If I remember correctly, Cedar Point had a very "kitschy" old-time boardwalk feel that I just loved. I think Cedar Downs is my favorite ride ever. Is that ride even still open? Haven't been there in years!

Kings Island was ok. I went there when I was much, much younger, so I did a lot of standing around while my older brother and cousins rode the rides. I'd probably enjoy it a lot more now though.

Disney really is a magical place. I went with my choir a few years ago, and I'm pretty sure it's the only place that can turn a group of 50 high school kids into a gaggle of giggling children all over again. Epicot is just beautiful in the spring.

I'm so jealous about the WWoHP. I'm a huge fan as well, and I can't wait to see it for myself!

Sorry for getting off topic, guys.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Yep, Cedar Downs is still there. :D I was just telling DH about it, earlier today, since I think he'd really like it. It's one of my favorites. I love old timey and unique rides, as well as the coasters. :)

You will loooove WWoHP! Hope you get to go sometime in the near future! :thumbup:

Anyway, back to the topic at hand ;) I wonder how many others feel like I do so soon or right off the bat. I started the cycle of hope and despair starting with cycle #3 (after our Disney vacation, when I could no longer say - if I'm not PG, at least I can ride all the rides). I even started out at cycle #1 saying I'd be happy if it happened within a year. What happened, me???


----------



## Lara310809

I should start by saying that no medical professional ever told me I'd have problems conceiving; I never asked their advice. My information comes from my mother and her experiences, and the possibility that they could have been genetic, and being told that in my teens. 

My mum was told, when she was in her early 20s that she'd most likely never be able to have children. I don't remember what caused it exactly, but I think it was something about the pituitary gland, and it not releasing the hormones she needed to get pregnant. She had an operation and she got pregnant and ended up having two kids. Whatever the reason was, there was little information on it, and nobody ran tests to see whether it was a fluke or a genetic issue 

She told me, some years later, that I shoudn't expect to be fertile. I don't know whether she said that just because _she _had expected it and was then told she couldn't have kids, and she didn't want me to have the same heartache; or whether she genuinely thought there could be a genetic fault in which I'd go on to experience the same problems. But I remember thinking from that point that I'd have problems conceiving, and I might never have children. 

I met my OH when I was 16, and thought it was a fling, so we never had the discussion until a couple of years down the line. I told him that I might never be able to have kids, and he was fine with it. We discussed other options, so we knew there were other things we could do if I had problems. 

We got married and on our wedding night we started TTC. We figured that if it took a while we were getting a head start. I had already researched that the doctors in the UK won't even _think_ about running tests until you've been TTC for 2yrs, so I wanted that head start, so that if 2yrs rolled around, we'd still be young enough to have plenty of time. 

We didn't use any supplements, we didn't temp or chart or use any other aids. We just pinpointed ovulation through observing my cycles (longer than usual, therefore assuming a later ovulation date), and observing EWCM, and it took us two cycles to conceive.

The second time we were TTC for a period of 6 months, but I was abroad and away from OH for 3 or 4 of those ovulations, so I only really count two proper cycles of TTC before getting pregnant.

This third time, we were properly TTC for 2 cycles, although NTNP for 3 cycles previously. 

It goes to show you can be convinced you'll never conceive, and go on to conceive easily. The doctors don't know it all, but you assume they do. I've heard of SO many people who were told they'd neer get pregnant, and then they did. Obviously it depends on the situation; but things can change and the body is an incredible thing. Sometimes nature overrides science and sense, and things just work. 

I don't think I'd tell my kids in their childhood or teens that they may have trouble conceiving; I think it's a bit heavy for someone so young to hear, but if I knew my girls were considering starting a family I'd probably tell them the truth; that it doesn't happen instantly for everyone, and that TTC for up to two years is well within the realms of "normal". So many people assume there's something wrong when they hit their 4th cycle,and panic that they're infertile. There is only a 20% chance of conceiving with each cycle when you do everything correctly; the chances are against you, even when you're fertile. 

TBH I don't think anyone should assume they can have kids; a lot of people are naive about it and assume it will cometo them easily. But as the quote says; "nothing worth having comes easily".


----------



## Mum2BKW

Took us 7 months to conceive, which doesn't sound too long but it felt like an eternity. I completely sympathise with you.

I used to get really cross with all the 'just relax and it'll happen' advice. We ended up using an ovulation predictor kit and BD'ing on the 'best' days and after 3 months of that it worked. Baby is growing brilliantly :)

Hang in there - you are not alone. Never lose hope and I'm sure you'll get there :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thats me...............................

2.5 yrs ttc my first, i had mc in the jan then preg in feb and gave birth to healthy baby girl in nov. i was convinced from a v early age id never be able to have children and then month after month went by i was going to give up. it destroyed me! the pain of ttc over and over again just to get the same result. 'not pregnant'.


Now i have 18month old(squealing upstairs,must go and get her:haha:)

AND im 5months pregnant :) He took 1 week to conceive :) i know i was so shocked.
This will be our last. 

Now i cant imagine my life without them :)


----------



## karen1stbaby

Took 7 yrs for us but sometimes it was difficult to try.
We had decided to just go on holidays etc and have fun till we were 30 then go down the ivf route (as there were no issues with either of us).
We booked another holiday - a lovely Russian cruise and bam! We got preggo!!! 
Decided to try with dd2 when dd1 was 1yr old and fell straight away after 1 cycle.
Dd3 is on her way as a npnt and after 1 nights passion lol lol :blush: (my hubby works away so we only dtd once in a month) 
So t can happen to anyone Hun.
Believe me, I had exactly the same thoughts as u over and over again and for me, however hard it was and would be for u to do, was just getting on with life and it just happened! 
Good luck, enjoy the trying and reeeeeeeeeeeelax! Xxx


----------



## misslissa

It took me about 18 months to conceive and I thought it would never happen. 

In hindsight if I could go back in time I wouldn't touch an ovulation kit, I wouldn't read up on fertility or any of that. All it did was cause me stress. Also it changed our sex life, no matter how much I said it wouldn't I couldn't help but only be bothered at the 'right' time which ruins the rest of the month! 

As it turned out those 'right' times were a load of crap as I conceived earlier in my cycle than I thought possible. If I'd gone with the flow I reckon it would have happened much sooner as I would have had more sex!

Also I was generally a stressed person and hasn't been very well which very likely impacted. 

It's very hard and I'd never undermine the feeling of struggling to conceive. Try to enjoy your relationship naturally for a good year unless you need to get help earlier due to age etc.

Oh I also had acupuncture in the last 3 months - did it help - who knows?!


----------



## tay_913

I definitely felt that way and I guess so did my dad. We were trying for 3 years, seen a urologist (turns out my DH is on the low-normal of everything). We started looking into foster care and adoption and turns out I got pregnant :) 

I remember thinking it would never happen, just relax, keep faith and it'll happen one way or the other.

Good luck!


----------



## littlesteph

me and my hubby tried for 25 months to get pregnant. at the year point we went to my doctor told them we had been trying a year he did a blood test on me and a sperm test on my husband both the results came back normal, my doctor then said because it came back normal come back in another year if nothing happens. when it got to the 21 month i did fall pregnant with the help of concieve plus lube but it ended in a chemical pregnancy at 4 weeks 5 days. that chemcial pregnancy actaully helped to regulate my cycles. when it got to coming up 25 months we said we would give it one last go, if nothing happened then we were going to go striaght to our local fertailty ward as my doctor wasn't going to help us. we did everything that month, we cut down on the caffinee did not cut it out, ate a little more healther i had a glass of OJ every morning, took pre-natals used opks and used concieve plus lube. i was due on on my birthday so i was so sure nothing was going to happen and i'd find myself having tests done to find out why it had not happened yet. during the 2ww i noticed that i started to feel more hungrey at dinner i'd eat untill i was full an hour later i'd be hungery again, (i was rarely hungry before hand) i also found myself feeling more tired and tmi warning in the mornings i'd find myself having to run to the loo in fear of pooing myself. i thought ok just aload of new AF syptoms, i did a test 3 days before i was due on thinking ok lets just see don't get your hopes up, so i did the test and left it to one side for a few minutes when i went back to the test the biggest smile came across my face. i grabbed my phone took a photo and sent it to my husband with a message saying you kept your promise. 
he had promised me a baby for my bithday, although it wasn't a baby at that not even baby shaped, i had finally got my BFP 3 days before my birthday i now have a 7 week old son, i could not have asked for a better birthday surprise. 

i really hope it happens for. its the best feeling in the world when you've tried so long and finally see those lines.


----------



## Jay91

It took us 15 months - I'm not sure how many cycles because mine are wayyy off - and when it did happen it was a total shock, I was not expecting it at all because I'd sort of just accepted it wasn't going to happen. We're now 19+5 :) x good luck x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

We tried for 2 years on our own. We were young and naive to all the things one is and isn't supposed to do to get pregnant. We just assumed I would have my implant removed and I would be pregnant within a few months. I went to my GP after the first year of trying and was told that I was too young to have fertility problems or to be thinking about babies (my periods were lasting 14 days of heavy bleeding and my cycles were anywhere from 21 days up to 120 days long at this point with a year off BC) I went home and cried. We didn't have enough money to go to a specialist without a referral so I spent the next year doing everything I could find on the internet at home. I tried evening primrose oil, used temp. charts (that never worked correctly for me), bought ferility lubricant, took prenatal vitamins. Nothing worked. Month after month Nothing happened. In year three we left religion all together after we were told that it was "god's plan" that we be barren and that we would be horrible parents anyway and to stop worrying about it and get on with our lives (this is not the only reason we left religion, just the icing on the cake so to speak). 3 months later we had moved to another state and my new Primary Care Manager thought I should see a specialist. We went in and after bloodwork, showing some charts, and some ultrasounds we found out I have PCOS and sever insulin resistance... literally borderline diabetes. We did 1 cycle of clomid and then found out we were moving to Germany and my husband would deploy soon after. We stopped our fertility treatments and NTNP for 6 months after that. We moved, my husband deployed, and just before he came home we got a new referral to see the specialist here in Germany. We went in at the beginning of august and had an anovulatory cycle that lasted only 20 days. In september, Our 4 year mark of trying, we did an assisted cycle with clomid, ultrasound monitoring throughout the cycle, and trigger shot on day 15 with 1 22mm follicles shown on our ultrasound. I am currently 31 weeks pregnant with our son thanks to that cycle. Don't give up! Don't let people bring you down! Do what you have to do to get where you want to be. :hugs:


----------



## 1Atalanta

I didn't get my first period until I was in high school, and they were never regular- maybe once or twice a year. The Dr. finally convinced me to go on birth control to try to regulate. 

I'm pretty pessimistic, just felt like I wasn't going to be able to have a baby. A few months off the pill and I got pregnant. I guess the timing was right and my body somehow ovulated on its own. Chin up! Good wishes!


----------



## luna_19

I was completely convinced it would never happen for us. We were trying for over a year and all tests came back normal. Got my bfp on my 16th cycle and first clomid cycle and now we are expecting twins! I was so sure it was never going to happen that I woke my hubby up in the middle of the night crying that we only had 5 more chances left and I was so frustrated a few days before we found out. I also got my clomid filled for the next cycle and didn't test until I was 2 days late.


----------



## ebannawuoyohw

Meee.

I have moderate endometriosis, I had to have it burnt away which I had done in 2010. I worked at the hospital at the time and I had to see the occupational health nurse. She said to me, please try for a baby before you have this operation. She really scared me saying I might not be able to have kids after it. I wasn't ready to just try for a baby I was 22. Anyway I had the op and they wanted me to take this hormone that is like inducing a menopause. I refused I prefer to have no false hormones in my body I wont even take the pill. Ive tried but hated it. 
I was with the man of my dreams for about 6 months and we decided to just not use anything and see what happens as we were so in love it would only add to our love if I got pregnant. Well We used nothing for 2 years and I never got pregnant. I thought It was me and he had his sperm tested they said It was rubbish. Well the day before we found out it was rubbish I found out I was pregnant so never believe that!! Nature finds a way. Unfortunately I lost it but three months later I got pregnant again and im due in THREE WEEKS!
I honestly never ever felt id get pregnant and have a baby, Its because you cant imagine it I think because it happened an I ad a few reasons why it shouldn't have!
The reason I got pregnant is because I stopped trying, both times, I gave up and made plans for holiday, started driving lessons and just ended up getting pregnant. The only way is to forget and focus on something else! Even though its hard you have to x


----------



## steph1222

My DH and I have been married for 6 years, not preventing for the first 3 years and actively TTC for the latter 3. We went to fertility testing, found out everything was normal. My tubes were open, I was ovulating, his sperm was normal, etc, and still "unexplained infertility". I went for a hysteroscopy where they check inside your uterus with a scope to see if there is anything causing issues. I had 2 very very tiny polyps, that they removed. In the same month as the surgery, I quit my stressful job of 7 years. The following month I got my BFP! The doctor's say that the polyps wouldn't have prevented me from conceiving, so I think it was all the stress I was enduring over the years at work! I thought that it would never be us! Finally it became our time! I am almost 8 weeks, and I saw/heard the heartbeat last week :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

I was told I was infertile when I was 18. It took 2 years to concieve, but I lost it, and now I have 3 kids I concieved naturally. My ds1 took a few months, and then my other 2 kids only took 1 try.


----------



## CutenessANR

It seems best to just not think about it hun...I know that is easier said than done, but my OH has 6 children and all but one are biologically his. So of those 5, 4 were conceived on the first unprotected try with 2 different women. When he and I decided we wanted one of our own, we had unprotected sex during the right times at least 60 times and nothing happened...I cried so many times thinking something must be wrong with me since he obviously had no problems reproducing with other women...then we decided to stop trying because it broke his heart to see me cry after all of the negative tests...the very next time we had sex, we didn't use protection because we were out of the habit and now I am expecting our son any day now. It will happen it its time, when you are supposed to get pregnant :)


----------



## ispeakinsongs

I was told when I was at uni that I had PCOS and wouldn't fall pregnant naturally. Never bothered using contraception since. Met my partner last February 12 and fell pregnant in July without us consciously trying! good luck xx


----------



## starry83

I was told by a doctor that I would struggle to conceive when I was 19, after having a lot of trouble with my cycles! She told me that rather than wait a year before I get fertility tests I was to only wait 6 months. So me and my OH spent 9 years using the withdrawal method and not once did we get caught out. So I just presumed we would struggle to conceive. When we did start to try I was soooo stressed out! As it happens I have been pregnant 3 times out of a total of 6 cycles, unfortunately my problem was keeping the pregnancy and I lost the first two. But now I am being kicked as I type and the baby is 24 weeks!! 

Good luck to you!!


----------



## 3xpire

I was told there was a great possibility I wouldn't be able to have babies. Me and my OH/Fiance have been living together and have been together for two years, never used protection, and finally after all this time we conceived, and when I had oopsed on my birth control. NEVER would have thought lol.


----------



## minties

I never thought I would have one baby, let alone 2. 

8 years of TTC and we finally got pregnant with our son. Sophie took one night of trying!


----------



## plutosblue

After 2 years of trying with terribly long cycles I was so sure it would never happen but it did, then I was convinced it would take a long time to concieve again but we fell first month! 

Shocked was not the word :haha: try not to worry x


----------



## foquita

I felt like that too, but here I am :hi: took a bit longer but we still managed even with PCOS and low sperm count and motility :cloud9: it was a total accident though :laugh2:


----------



## zanDark

foquita said:


> I felt like that too, but here I am :hi: took a bit longer but we still managed even with PCOS and low sperm count and motility :cloud9: it was a total accident though :laugh2:

OMG I just noticed you're pregnant! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sumaspikey

After 3yrs TTC with not a sniff of a bfp I had pretty much resigned myself to life without being a mum. I didn't really believe the IVF would work either but it did.

Think positive and fill your life up with things that make u happy - stuff that involves helping other people is especially good for putting your own problems into perspective. It will happen for u! xxx


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thank you all who've posted here, you are a source of hope, for me! :hugs:

I'm going to start to see an FS this week, and DH is having his SA done next week, so hopefully we will have some answers soon about a new game plan or whether we need a new game plan.

The more the merrier with success stories, keep 'em coming :flower:


----------



## foquita

zanDark said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> I felt like that too, but here I am :hi: took a bit longer but we still managed even with PCOS and low sperm count and motility :cloud9: it was a total accident though :laugh2:
> 
> OMG I just noticed you're pregnant! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thank you so much! :dance: :happydance: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Whimsy82

I conceived quickly but I have friend who has been trying for 3 years unsuccessfully. For religious reasons, she doesn't want to find out if anything is wrong. I told her about my DH's parents for encouragement.


My DH's parents were married for 5 years and were trying that whole time and told it was going to be very difficult for them to conceive. So they decided to adopt my DH's oldest brother. Before that adoption even went through, they found out they were pregnant. They went on to have 3 more children after that for a total of 5 kids, the youngest being conceived when she was in her 40's.

It can happen!! Stay positive :)

:hugs:


----------



## HisGrace

Here's the short version of our story. 

July 2010 got off of birth control
April 2011 started actively trying to conceive
March 2012 first ever bfp
April 2012 MC at 9 weeks 6 days
September 2012 got bfp
May 2013 baby is due *all praises to God*


----------



## hellohefalump

I was anorexic my whole teenage years. I have never had a regular period and I don't usually ovulate either. I managed to get pregnant by going on the pill for a couple months (microgynon) and for some reason my very first cycle I come off it I ovulate! That's how I conceived both my kids.


----------



## counting

It didn't actually take a very long time for me and DH to get pregnant, but right before we did my doctor had started fertility investigations. At that point, because of irregularities in my cycle, and the fact I bled every day regardless of CD and my cycle was a bit long, my doctor was convinced there was something very wrong. She warned me that for the health of my body(due to all the bleeding) my best bet might be to just go back on the pill until they figured out what was happening. I didn't, and the next month I was actually pregnant. Bleeding didn't stop(actually got worse) and I was twice told I was miscarrying my baby. But here he is, I'm just over 30 weeks pregnant and I feel like the luckiest person in the world.

As a side note it was hard to believe how far we have come, but a few weeks back I actually got a call from a specialist saying they had a spot and were going to start more vigorous fertility testing and treatment. I guess my doctor had forgotten to cancel the referral after I became pregnant. Telling the lady on the other end of the phone that I didn't need the testing anymore, I was pregnant with my beautiful son felt surreal. As of now, nobody does know what is happening with my body, but I do know that I am capable of having this child.

Keeping you in my thoughts, good luck.


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thanks again to all who have posted here. <3 :hugs:

Since my last post I've had laparoscopic surgery to remove endo and gotten meds for high prolactin, but still no bfp. I'm struggling to remain hopeful. More success stories from those who struggled and felt convinced it would never happen no matter what they did, are most welcome.


----------



## overcomer79

42 cycles here for my son. I honestly gave up. I had a good cry about it and moved on. I was done. It was just going to be the two of us for ever. That was Nov 19th 2008. I went on with my life and things starting happening that took my focus away from home. I soon realized I was 8 days late. I took a test 12/25/2008 and that was the best present ever given to me. Fast forward almost five years and I have two. We went ntnp with dd and it only took five months. This one I swore the timing was wrong because my fertile time should have been around the time my dad died and I was up with them for a while so I was shocked to get it in july.


----------



## ajksand

My journey is a little different than yours, we already have one kid. We started ttc when she was 1yr old. Went to a specialist in 2007 and did 2 rounds of clomid an got discouraged. We tried to adopt in 2012 and it fell through, I thought I would be deviatated by it but I was ok sad but ok. Then in oct 2012 dh and I talked about going to the specialist again, dd was almost 9 by this time and I had always said I didnt want to have anymore babies after I was 30. So few months of provera to make me have a cycle and then he added metformin and took me off the provera, next was 2 rounds of clomid. On July 3 I got my BFP the day after I turned 29. We are super excited. Have had some spotting that freaked me out but I have faith that this baby is ok.... Dont loose faith and keep on trying. It will happen:)


----------



## Jay900

That is exactly how I felt we were NTNP for a year and 4 months before we started ttc properly and then it took 5 months. But while NTNP I was monitoring for ovulation so it was more like trying really. Every month I wouldn't get my hope up cause I just knew I wouldn't be pregnant and that I never would be, or so I thought cause I got the shock of my life the other day when I did a test and there was another line (bfp virgin) lol and ecstatic when the clearblue digi confirmed it. 

I think unless you have a medical contionion that will hinder pregnancy, I say don't stress about it. Stress is a major factor in ttc and pregnancy. And trust me I know it's hard having people telling you to calm down I really do. 

I am keeping my fingers and toes crossed that this happens soon for you. :flower:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thank you all so much for your stories of hope, and a continued H&H 9 mos for you all! :hugs:


----------



## briashayy

I was on the BC shot (good for 3 months at a time) from when I was 15 up until I was 17 and it threw off my period so bad! It was so warped that I eventually stopped taking them because I was starting to get worried it would mess up me having a family later honestly. Well, I'll try to make this process short for a bit.
1st Significant other: together 2-3 years when he convinced me to try to have a baby with absolutely no luck at all. Didn't think I could even get pregnant, and I was absolutely devastated!
2nd: the condom actually broke twice, but each time I didn't get pregnant. So you can only imagine that my hopes were shot even further down..
3rd and current!: we had known each other for a while before finally dating. There was no convincing we should have one, no second thoughts, nothing. I knew he would make a wonderful father and I was actually excited to try!
So, 3rd and I discuss it and I get on BC pills in early June 2013. Well we go on vacation late June and that's the one dang thing I forget!! Well by now I'm convinced I can't have a baby, but don't want to tell him. So one thing leads to another, and we get home. I start having mood swings like crazy!!! My period was supposed to be July 18, but I missed it. Took a test 2 days later and it was positive!!!

Even though I'm only 5, almost 6, weeks pregnant, I couldn't be more excited!! I don't doubt at all that you, too, will be able to have one of your own :) just relax, have fun together, and take things as they come!! I know it's much easier said than done, but you've got this!:)


----------



## mom2b2013

My sister was told she wouldn't be able to conceive which wasn't a problem for her since she didn't really want kids anyway. But sure enough she found out she was pregnant a few months ago. She has been with her partner 8 years and they never used protection that whole time. I guess stranger things have happened. Best of luck to you :)


----------



## Tammy77

Add us to the list. I had gotten pregnant twice and had two girls when I was younger, but when my new(ish!) DH and I started trying when I turned 34, it was a different ball game. It took us 16 months to conceive this little girl. During that time, I ovulated every month and we timed our bd perfectly. DH's swimmers were borderline for morph but otherwise he's fine. I on the other hand had several issues - mild endo, one non functioning ovary & tube and a misshapen uterus. Obviously I was able to conceive before but my AMH came back at .57 at the age of 35, so we were definitely running out of time.

I had a lap/hysterscopy/d&c in Sept of 2012. On our 13th & 14th cycles (so Oct/Nov 2012), I was on monitored clomid cycles through my regular OB. When my AMH came back dismal, they immediately sent me to an RE. The RE suggested a femara + trigger shot + IUI protocol. I ended up responding poorly with only 3 antral follicles total for my CD 3 testing and ONE mature egg for the trigger and IUI. Well, apparently one IS all it takes because that little egg is currently squirming around in my belly. :cloud9:

Don't give up, but I would definitely step up to a qualified RE if you haven't already. That's my one regret, that we wasted the cycles with no help and with my OB. Please forgive me, I only made it through the first 3-4 pages before responding. :flower:


----------



## SmallTownGal

Thank you all so much, too, for your stories of hope, and a H&H 9 mos., as well! :hugs:

Tammy, thanks for the advice about the RE. :) Fortunately I'm seeing one now. :winkwink: I'm so glad I listened to my gut and went to the RE after 9 months, and I'm in his care currently. The OB would have just put me on clomid, and the removal of the endo that was impacting my left ovary would have been left untreated, and the slightly high prolactin wouldn't have been discovered either and would have gone untreated. The RE is hopeful that after the lap and with the prolactin reducing meds, I'll get PG within 6 months. If not, then I move on to IUI's, then IVF.

Even with the RE being so hopeful, that feeling that it will never happen keeps turning up, like a bad penny. The RE even gave me a more than 90% chance of ultimate success by the end of their IVF package (3 fresh and 3 FET) should it come to that, and still I think "watch me fall into that less than 10%." Which is why I'm glad to know that the stubborn feeling of "it will never happen" can be wrong, and glad to have you all reminding me of that. :kiss:


----------



## WantingABubba

I've feared infertility since I lost my virginity at 14. I was stupid then and took risks, still didn't fall pregnant (a very good thing though!). At 18, in a serious relationship, we TTCd for 7 months and I done everything I could have. Still didn't fall pregnant. 

Now, after actually trying not to get pregnant and taking a morning after pill, I fell pregnant. I just hope bean sticks with me x


----------



## boobee

It took us 8 months, 3 of not ntnp and 5 of actively trying. I got told after 7 months and a few tests that I probably wouldn't be able to conceive naturally as my cycles were all over (3 weeks - 3months) and that I wasn't ovulating. Ovulation sticks, temping etc didn't work as I didn't know when and if I was ovulating. The best advice I got from my doctor was to BD every 2-3 days so that there was always a constant supply of sperm in there just in case I did ovulate. It took the pressure and stress of trying for a baby off me and when I went back a few weeks later I found out I was already pregnant :) I'm glad I took the doctors advice as I ovulated randomly and it seems as there was a supply of sperm ready and waiting it happened! I'm now 17 weeks and I still find it hard to believe I'm pregnant! It didn't take us that long compared to some people but it feels like a lifetime, especially when you are told it may never happen!


----------



## CosplayMummy

I've had that thought for years. My sister has five children, and I always thought it wouldn't matter if I got pregnant or not. My sister's had enough grandchildren for my mum. My cycle was always too messed up to plan ovulation timing, or even guess when it's happening. There was always a thought that it was never going to happen. Even with the constant sickness, I was denying it. And I didn't get my first scan until 14 weeks. Even though the test was positive, I spent 7 weeks (plus morning sickness starting two/three week prior) denying it and I was just really ill.


----------



## Lucy529

I had horrible problems since being a teen no periods and when I finally went to a dr he said I had pcos I had to have surgery to remove a cyst from my ovary which he ended up taking my ovary and tube leaving with only one of each I like others took stupid risks but never got pregnant not once 
When I meet my ex I thought that eventually I would conceive but in the four years we were together never once I was by then convinced that it would never happen for me I had been sexually active since 16 and here I was 25 and nothing he finally walked out one me bc he said I was not a real woman I made the decision that I would tell my next partner from the beginning and not waste my time or his 
I meet my now hubby and from the beginning I told him that I couldn't have kids he still proposed to me I then got sick and found out I had diabetes got on meds and began to take control of my health once married we talked about looking into why I couldn't conceive but I knew I was the problem I went to the dr and they put me on metformin to help with the diabetes a month later I was pregnant sadly it was ectopic but during the surgery the dr found that I had endo and that my organs were all messed up she "fixed" what she could but told me that it would be difficult for me to conceive and bc it had been in my only tube chances of an other ectopic were high. Later that year we did a round of clomid I did ovulate but nothing had a talk with my hubby and we decided to wait a bit so I began to lose weight instead I knew that my dr would give me clomid when I was ready.
After six months of my weightlossi began to feel off I thought it was allergies or my diet then on a whim took a test and BFP am now half way through my pregnancy and although its high risk everything is going great. There is hope Hun I have learned that although it doesn't happen how or when we want it to it will we just have to have faith 

Sorry so long :) I wish you tons of luck and baby dust for a BFP :hugs:


----------



## despttc

Beware! Long post!! :)

Popped in seeing the caption of the thread because that's how I used to feel. 
Our marriage was in Nov 2010, and we started TTC in May 2011. I thought it would be just a matter of weeks before I conceive and so didn't give much thought to it. We DTD whichever days possible,not planning about fertile days or anything. But as May grew to Oct,I began to get worried. My friends who started TTC with me had already conceived by then. The whole of 2012 was spent in thinking of pregnancy. I am sure I would have used up innumerable pregnancy tests. By March 2013,I got fed up and even thought of giving up. That's when I joined B&B. April came and my test was still negative

In May,we decided to stop TTC for some months and take a break. My period was due on May 7. AF didn't show up. I decided that it was just planning to come in late and hence for the first time I didn't check my urine on AFdue date. The next day,while I was doing my household chores,I felt tired. I joked to my husband saying, 'what if I'm preg" and he said "No chance". I decided to just check for the fun of it, but TWO LINES showed up. Those 2lines were what I was waiting for around 2years

Sorry for the LONG post. This was the first time since I found I am pregnant that I'm talking about my TTC period.

Do not lose hope :hugs: Thanks for coping with tim long post


----------



## Flutterbyex

Awww I love this thread! So glad I found it! Just over the 6 month mark of ttc now and feeling hopeless and like it will never happen! Ever since coming off bc pill my cycles have been very long so iv been loosing hope! 
All your stories are giving me lots of hope and keeping me positive! Please keep them coming xx


----------



## Minnie Mummy

After 7 m/c's I am pg after getting rid of all my baby stuff. Don't give up and good luck for your journey ahead!


----------



## ALiKO

I wish I would have found this thread when I felt this way.
(As a disclaimer sorry but this post is super long)

Ok me and hubby got married May 2010. In the first few months I used birth control as we weren't entirely ready to conceive just yet. I was still in college and wanted to finish and hubby still had some things to gather. Well shortly after going on birth control for about 3 months I decided to stop because it made me feel so miserable, and afterward it literally made my cycles awfully irregular. Because of this we pretty much DTD unprotected for the next 2 years ocassionally using the withdrawal method (sorry tmi). 

By this time Even though I finished school and graduated and wasnt TTCing I was still concerned that all this time 2 years of unprotected sex, i didn't even get pregnant by surprise or accidentally. 

Middle of year 2 or 2012 me and hubby settled into our new place and decided that we were officially ready for children. So we tried for several months but at the time I knew nothing about fertile days, charting, etc. So no luck. I went to the doctor and nothing wrong could be found besides the fact that I had very irregular cycles which were literally every 2 to 3 months in length. I started to officially TTC late 2012 which is when I started taking vitamins to regulate my periods and started bbt charting to keep up with my cycles.

My cycles started to shorten and I was having normal periods. Early 2013 or year 3 I still had no luck. I literally felt so empty inside, all I ever wanted to see was those 2 lines. I really thought that maybe I just could not have children. In June which was cycle 5 or month 6 I decided to take a break from TTC and NTNP from that point on.

I was still charting just to keep up with my cycles but nothing more. I wasn't even aware of CD's or DPO's as I would just insert my temp and pay no attention. In August I went to the doctor by this time I was on my 7th cycle or 8th month of TTC or 3 years if you count all the years of me and hubby DTD with no protection and I found out I was pregnant! It was so surreal because I completely did not expect it. I had to look at my chart just to see when my last LMP was and what DPO I was as I had no idea. I thought that I had a cyst or a blocked tube and was going to the doctor to seek assistance and run some tests. I was even going to start considering fertility treatments and going to inquire about them.

I was there so I know exactly how you feel! Hang in there. Your a woman, you have all the right parts, and when the time is right, pregnancy is inevitable. I'm here for you sweety! Don't give up! :flower::hugs:

(Again sorry for the long........ POSt!)


----------



## despttc

Small Town girl!! Happy to see you are pregnant :)


----------



## pineapple91

After having my tubes untied trieng for three years two miscarriages I was convience my time was up but here I am 14weeks and holding


----------



## despttc

:thumbup:


----------



## dovkav123

I am reading all those great stories. I hope and pray I'll write my BFP story here soon.
Small town girl!!! Congrats!:baby:


----------



## donnarobinson

Took me 3 long years to concieve my 1st, no problems with my or oh, it was pure heartache but he was worth the wait . I fell pregnant again when he was 16 months old and due to be induced tomoz. X it will happen x


----------



## LoveCakes

I knew after 6 months something was wrong as AF was every 2 months and would last 2 weeks. Referred to FS who said I has PCO and very thickened lining. A biopsy showed atypical hyperplasia. This i basically where the lining doesn't shed properly and meant a 1/4 chance of uterine cancer. It's very unusual for people my age (in 20s) and normal response would be hysterectomy. Thankfully 8 months on the Mirena and results were all normal so back to FS and started Clomid. Those 8 months were torture not knowing if our dream was over before it could even start.

Then on Clomid it worked on first month, not on second then up to 100mg. That cycle we were told at follie scan it was very unlikely I would ovulate that cycle or at all on Clomid.

Imagine the shock when I ovulated on CD31 and got my BFP 11 days later!

There were a few times it looked so hopeless and we considered giving up and going to adoption. Particularly when they said if the Mirena didn't work it could end up developing into cancer in the meantime. We just had to try and hope.

Also I know someone who is 7weeks pregnant after 5 years unexplained infertility and 2 failed IVF cycles.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

It took us 3 years and 1chemical pregnancy to get here. Years 1&2 we're full of ovulation testing kits, millions of HPTs and a vast amount of sadness. Year 3 we decided it would happen if it happened and stopped having sex according to the calendar.

I got a positive 2 days after my 30th birthday 1 month after our first holiday in years.

We had no treatment just let nature take it's course.


----------



## Bubble Girl

My partner and I were the perfect example of it can take a healthy couple a year to conceive. It took us 12 months exactly for our first and at that point I had given up thinking it wouldnt happen without help. Our second wasnt planned and was the result of using the withdrawal method as a contraceptive. I think for us the anxiety may have delayed things, I worried all the time that it wasnt happening.


----------



## Lilaala

The first Gynecologist I saw told me I had a 10% chance of ever getting pregnant without IVF. None of my doctors found any physical or hormonal reason for the bleeding problem I was having (spotting for 2 weeks, every 2 weeks) I had every test under the sun up to and including exploratory surgery. 

I changed my diet, I cut out processed foods and soy and gluten. I started eating differently mid-cycle, and my bleeding problem went away that same cycle. That was last October. I was shocked and encouraged. I found out I was pregnant on my 4th cycle after that. After exactly 5 years LTTTC. The entire time my body was reacting to the food I was eating with inflammation, with my uterine wall inflammed I couldn't even hold on to my lining, let alone have successful implantation. 

Not one of the doctors I saw ever asked about what I was eating. I thought it was normal to be bloated and have digestive pain all the time. Soy always violently upset my stomach, but I've learned it's in soooo may processed foods in small concentrations. I also tested negative for Celiacs but within 2 days of cutting out bread all my bloating was gone. I now don't eat anything I don't know all of the ingredients of, and that includes packaged foods as they are not required to list everything on the label if there isn't above a certain amount of the thing they add.


----------



## Fellowes79

Love this thread. I am about to have my 7 month of BFNs so I feel like it will never happen. Thanks for sharing your success stories!


----------



## Sparkle_13

Hi Lilaala, congratulations on your bfp! I hope you don't mind me asking, your spotting, when you say every 2 weeks was it before your period and after? I have spotting usually starting a week before my period, then a very light period followed by another week of spotting, so that makes 2 weeks too... No dr has ever had any ideas and all seem to think it's not a problem. I thought I might have low progesterone but I've had it checked and it's fine. I'm inspired by your success :)


----------



## modified

Since my periods started, they were irregular. I could go 3, 4, 5, 6 months with _nothing_. PCOS and thyroid issues are rife in my family so this combination just had me convinced I would struggle when the time came. Then I got with a very serious boyfriend and, for an entire year, we had 100% unprotected sex (so silly, I know)... and nothing happened, again solidifying the idea in my head that something was wrong. Then I got the implant and, 4 years later, my husband and I decided to try for a baby and I had it removed on November 8th of last year. I'd prepared him for a long, hard slog and we'd decided to wait for my first period so I could start trying to track them - the new year came and went and still nothing. Given my history with them, I wasn't worried but I'd been feeling really, really awful and was about to go to the doctor convinced I had some sort of stomach virus or infection. After midnight on January 4th, I sent my husband to asda for a pregnancy test "just because". I knew the doctor would ask if I might be pregnant since I'd had the implant removed and had been having unprotected sex so I wanted to rule it out and save wasting anyones time.

An hour or so later, I was sitting in the bathroom with a CB digi saying "pregnant 3+ weeks"!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thought id included my story however not due my health, due to dreaded depo injection.

I got preg on pill with baby #1 & preg 6 weeks after implant out with #2 never having issues with my cycles.
This current baby took us 16 months i really thought depo had well and truely ended my baby making days. 

When i stopped injection took 4 months for first af. 
I went see my doc just before this arrived arranged bloodtests/pelvic scan. 
My cycles went very irregular but i got what appeared to be positive ovulation tests so carried on, then my cycles went really odd. I had hospital appt in aug was told the usually wait and lose weight. Had another blood test which came back my fsh levels were low i was most likely not ovulating. 
I gave up soon after this just went to ntnp but still noting down any signd of ovulation on my app.
From end of nov my cycled seem to change and got more shorter and more regular 32,24,34 kind of pattern. 
In feb this year i never thought i haf released an egg but noticed a huge increase of cm around ovulation but never thought i could be pregnant then 5 days before i was expecting af to arrived i noticed few things were different so just test and my surprize bfp! complete shock i honest thing because i stopped trying and took laid back approach helped i had started going out more (many cocktails) just having a right laugh. 
Weekend it happened OH had, had fun drunken night out on friday and we went for fun afternoon of cocktails and food on sunday.

oh and i had started drinking 1-2 green smoothies a day from jan. good luck x


----------



## despttc

Our marriage was in Nov 2010, and we started TTC
in May 2011. I thought it would be just a matter of
weeks before I conceive and so didn't give much
thought to it. We DTD whichever days possible,not
planning about fertile days or anything. But as May
grew to Oct,I began to get worried. My friends who
started TTC with me had already conceived by
then. The whole of 2012 was spent in thinking of
pregnancy. I am sure I would have used up
innumerable pregnancy tests. By March 2013,I got
fed up and even thought of giving up. That's when
I joined B&B. April came and my test was still
negative
In May,we decided to stop TTC for some months
and take a break. My period was due on May 7. AF
didn't show up. I decided that it was just planning
to come in late and hence for the first time I didn't
check my urine on AFdue date. The next day,while
I was doing my household chores,I felt tired. I
joked to my husband saying, 'what if I'm preg" and
he said "No chance". I decided to just check for
the fun of it, but TWO LINES showed up. Those
2lines were what I was waiting for around 2years

I already posted this months back. But felt like posting again


----------



## Melly Belly

DH and i have been together since 2002, we were married in 2004 and we ditched the condoms not long after we got together...i always figured it would just happen when the time was right, etc...and we werent really trying at first...about four years ago we decided that we would get some ovulation tests, and time things out to actually try to have a baby (DH was ok with it, but not 100% convinced at the time) we tried everything i think, EPO, preseed, dtd 2 days before, dtd on o day, got a clearblue ferility monitor, and a bunch of wondfos, but with nothing but disappointment month after month...finally i talked to my gynecologist and she said that if after a year of charting, temps and ovulation kits we didnt have success we could start running some tests to see what was going on....

Well needless to say, we did 2 SAs (the first one they told us was contaminated, so we did a second one) and a HSG, and it was a combination of azoospermia and my right tube being blocked...My gyn was convinced that we would need to go straight to IVF, but referred me to the reproductive specialist who said we could try 4 cycles of AI with a donor if DH was on board with the idea....it took a few months of him talking it over and us talking it through before we decided that we were on the same page about things, and we did a cycle without any aid, which was not successful, then a cycle with clomid, an ultrasound to be sure the left side was ovulating, and a trigger shot..and we were blessed to fall pregnant on that cycle..and im due this week with a super active baby girl...so so blessed to have had the dr who was willing to give it a shot before moving to other things, and for it all happening so quickly for us once we finally figured out what was going on! good luck to everyone still waiting..dont lose hope! :hugs:


----------



## dovkav123

Please keep writing those stories. we'll keep reading and fighting....

Melly Belly, I hope and pray for the best experience during the baby girl birth.


----------



## BabyHopes1974

It took my dh and I two years to conceive. It was a long road and very frustrating. I was ready to give up and move on to adoption. We went the iui route. First we did three unmedicated then 5 with clomid. We got pregnant on the 8th iui! If we had quit doing iuis we would probably never be pregnant. I'm glad we kept going. I have my second ultrasound in a week.


----------



## Sparkle_13

I'm reviving this old thread in the hope that there might be some more success stories out there. I'm finding it hard to think that it will happen for us after much disappointment. Did anyone feel negative about it all the time and still fall pregnant?


----------



## dovkav123

dovkav123 said:


> Please keep writing those stories. we'll keep reading and fighting....
> 
> Melly Belly, I hope and pray for the best experience during the baby girl birth.

Oh boy and we were fighting!!!!!
I wrote this message and I didn't know that I was already pregnant. I found out on the 21st of April.
Yes, I was negative about it. It was our last chance IVF without ovarian stimulation, we retrieved 1 egg at a time,the only egg i produced every month. It was our 7th try, 4th healthy embryo was transfered in 9 intensive months of fertility treatments and it stuck and growing strongly!!!! I took a baby aspirin and we did assisted hatching for the first time.
I was told by my MIL that my uterus is bad, we need surrogate....I had my brother's wife in mind...
I was thinking that my eggs are bad we may need donor eggs. It was hoppeless.
I got my hubby tested, dna sperm fragmentation came in perfect numbers. 
It was me that was at fault. I have had my ruptured appendix removed 16 years ago. I had my fluids drained for days out of my tummy, I had higest fever ever! I am sure this event ruined my tubes and my egg never met the sperm. However, my tubes are open, but not functioning. We never comfirmed it with a laparoscopy cos i was so scared for that ptocedure.
We got our BFP! Nobody beleaved that we succeeded, they thought we are lying...
I didn't either, it was unreal, miracle....3 months I had very little preggo symptoms, I just couldn't beleave it was happening!!!
Now I started to show and my belly is growing, I feel movements only now It's real, fantastic, magical.

Don't stop fighting, never give up and you'll get what your heart desires:hugs:


----------



## Melly Belly

dovkav123 said:


> dovkav123 said:
> 
> 
> Please keep writing those stories. we'll keep reading and fighting....
> 
> Melly Belly, I hope and pray for the best experience during the baby girl birth.
> 
> I wrote this message and I didn't know that I was already pregnant. I found out on the 21st.
> Yes I was negative about it. It was our last chance IVF without stims, 7th try, 4th healthy embryo was transfered in 9 intensive months of fertility treatments and it stuck and growing strongly!!!! I took a baby aspirin and we did assisted hatching for the first time.
> I was told by my MIL that my uterus is bad, we need surrogate....I had my brother's wife in mind...
> I was thinking that my eggs are bad we may need donor eggs. It was hoppeless.
> I got my hubby tested, dna sperm fragmentation came in perfect numbers.
> It was me that was at fault.
> Nobody beleaved that we succeeded, they thought we are lying...
> I didn't either, it was unreal, miracle....
> Now I started to show and my belly is growing, I feel movements only now It's real, fantastic, magical.
> 
> Don't stop fighting, never give up and you'll get what your heart desire:hugs:Click to expand...


Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## Narla83

I had my dd at 17 and had no probs falling, however it then took us 5 long horrible years to finally fall with ds1:flower: 

When ds1 was 6 months we decided to try again dreading that it would take that long again thankfully it didn't although I did m/c but a couple of months later I was pg with ds2. Now expecting number 4 :winkwink:

Really hope you get your BFP soon hun, it can be such a hard, depressing time lots of:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## Amythyst

I'm new here and this is my first post but I wanted to say never give up. :) I have PCOS, Hypothyroidism, low vitamin D, high blood pressure, I'm over 35 and I'm more than a little overweight. My husband was also quite ill for a number of years and had been on some very strong medications for over 15 years. He finally had surgery to cure him of his problem and was finally medication free and healthy in 2013. 

We have been trying to have a baby for over 5 years. I have had all sorts of tests and I have in fact been ovulating and had tried Clomid about 3 times... I was doing temping and all this stuff for years. Finally, I got really discouraged and just stopped doing all that. We really wanted a baby still but I was just getting so frustrated. 

I had finally decided to see a fertility doctor again to see if we could do IUI or something and had scheduled an appointment. I also had started doing weight watchers, doing weight training and tried to cut back on sugar and alcohol. In June of this year, I missed my period. This never happens to me because of my PCOS medicine which makes me like clockwork. So, hubby and I joked that maybe I was pregnant. I waited for about 7 days after that and still hadn't gotten my period... so I was like, ok lets buy a pregnancy test. 

Now, after 5 years of TTC - I have taken a TON of negative pregnancy tests. When I sat down in the bathroom and did this test, as soon as the pee hit the test window POOF you're pregnant. Didn't need to wait or wonder if it was a faint line...it appeared immediately and it was dark! I cried and screamed cause I couldn't believe it. I still didn't really believe it till we saw the little blueberry's heart beating at our first ultra sound appointment. 

So, yes there is hope...never stop thinking that it can't happen or that it won't. :)


----------



## friskyfish

I had this feeling. I used to symptom spot like crazy, poas at ridiculous dpo, I did it 3dpo once!! After 2 years I had my first fertility appointment at the hospital on the Monday...I was 3days late on my period, but refused to test as I just thought 'No' I cannot be pregnant!!! 

But I did test in the end and had to cancel that appointment as I got my BFP!! 

I'm Still in shock now & I'm now 34 weeks pregnant!! 

Don't lose hope ladies! 
Good luck! :) Xxx


----------



## VickyLou

Never give up, miracles do happen. I have PCOS, struggled with weight for many years, 3 rounds of failed clomid, found out last year I had very high prolactin but 7half very long painful years later I'm 26 weeks pregnant. 

I know lots of people say "stop trying" "stop thinking about it and it will happen" I used to think this was rubbish! easy for them to say when they have kids and have never actually struggled to have one. But for me after getting the high prolactin diagnoses (they were talking brain tumours and all sorts) I gavr up I decided I couldn't do it anymore, I'd gone through enough heartache, I couldnt handle anymore. So I went on holiday for a month to refresh myself came back and was ready for the new chapter in my life, but then not long after I found out I was pregnant. 

Never give up hope, never give up dreaming but don't let it dominate you. Even though you may think your not thinking about it your sub conscious will be which cause stress on your body. Just relax, just rush. But make sure the doctors have everything possible for you. I found out that alls it took was a simple bloodtest, if they had checked my prolactin years ago I would of had a baby long ago. I guess things happen for reason.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I have definitely had this feeling and know exactly how you feel. I was actually TTC in 2 different relationships. My ex-husband and I tried for over 3 years, and my current OH and I tried for almost 2 years before we got our BFP. With a grand total of 5 years. After the first set of 3 years, I really did feel like I could not have children. When it finally did happen I thought for sure something would go wrong because how could something this good happen to me? Well, it can and will happen! I am just now coming to terms with this wonderful experience.


----------



## lillylollypop

At 18 I was diagnosed with PCOS and suspected fibroids. I was told by 3 different OBs that with my symptoms, bloodwork and ultrasounds that I would be in the margin of woman who would have trouble getting pregnant. They said it would be highly unlikely that I would become pregnant naturally.

I got married and stopped using birth control because it didn't matter at that point. I never got pregnant in 3 years. It drove a wedge in my marriage. I wanted kids, he didn't really care to discuss the matter. Then we got divorced, partly because of the my fertility issues and because we just became room mates over time, not a team. 

In early 2012 I started dating this guy. I moved in with him late 2012. By late 2013 we were married. All this time I was on and off birth control, I never took them religiously and would always skip a day...or 3. I was never worried about getting pregnant, it was all for getting my periods on track. 

So in Oct of 2013 I just stopped birth control. I was tired of the ips and downs hormonally it gave me and wanted to give my body a break. Around the time I would expect a period I had strong pregnancy symptoms. They lasted 3 months and the doctor told me that it was my way of detoxing. Okay, I can stick it out. 

My periods came and went I thought I might actually be functioning normally! In mid Jan 2014 I got my period. But the cramps never really went away after the period did. Then I was late. Then I took a test. On valentines day of 2014 I was pregnant. 

So I'm currently 31 weeks pregnant. Despite years unprotected sex and 3 doctors opinions. No drugs, no nothing. It just happened. Not to mention I got pregnant doing everything you shouldn't do when trying. We went against everything and got pregnant.


----------



## Dini

All of the people who told us to just not worry so much, or stop trying, or you have plenty of time, take a break just drove me nuts!! I am 34 years old, I do not have "plenty" of time! DH and I tried for 4 years. I have PCOS, have known I'd have trouble conceiving since I was 14, my mom tried for 10 years with her first husband and 8 years with my dad. DH and I tried for 2 years on our own, gave up and saw my OB, who put me on clomid and said to give it a few months, and encouraged me to see the Reproductive Endocrinologist right away so we could all be working toward the same goal. He agreed with the clomid, put me back on metformin (I had been on and off it for years), and prenatal's. I did a few rounds and it failed and I actually almost had to have a D&C I bled so badly after the last round. We had to go back to trying on our own for a while because we weren't married yet and the RE couldn't treat us until we were because of the hospitals religious affiliations. We got married in May 2013, first appt was July 2013 and we had DH tested and found he had very bad morphology and he was placed on lots of vitamins and encouraged to stop smoking and cut out caffeine. Of course I was advised to stay away from sugar, and I did for a while, lost weight but made no difference. We did 2 IUI's that both failed even when our numbers were good and I had good follicles. I did have low progesterone with ovulation that we fixed with additional trigger injections.

It took DH a few months to get in the habit of taking his vitamins and finally he decreased his caffeine intake. We had to stop treatments again due to financial reasons, so we took a break. In May I decided it was time to take care of me for a change and since we couldn't afford anymore treatments until next year I started watching what I ate, stopped eating any refined carbohydrates or sugars and started getting a bit more exercise. I lost 24lbs and in July I was certain I ovulated, because I always feel it when I do, and that's a very very rare occurrence. We never really expected anything to come of it, I was just happy to ovulate, it meant my healthier lifestyle was working. My periods are very irregular, that cycle I ovulated on cd22, but I do know my luteal phase is pretty normal so when cd36 came around, I felt like AF was coming, but she didn't. I gave it more time figuring it was just my stupid body being weird. Finally on Aug. 10th DH convinced me to take a test because I was so tired and there it was, a HUGE BFP! Still in total shock here!!

I had low progesterone so was put on supplements which seem to be working and have gotten blood work done 3 times, and they are all looking good, and my first doctors appt is tomorrow and I'm praying for a scan, I'll be about 7w2d, or if you go by LMP 7w6d. 

It does happen, but I still hate all those people that said to relax! The first thing my step mother said was "What did I tell you!" UGH!! 

All I can say is don't give up hope, it's so overwhelming and heartbreaking, but taking care of yourself will do you a world of good! I think that's what did it for us, it's amazing what your body can do when you treat it right! We were told 1-3% chance, but guess what...God did not agree!!


----------



## dovkav123

Congratulations! Hope and pray for the best results on your ultrasound.


----------



## friskyfish

dovkav123 said:


> Congratulations! Hope and pray for the best results on your ultrasound.

Dovkav, I've spoken to you before on another thread & just noticed your expecting!!?? Congratulations my lovely........Hope it all goes well for you :) Xxx


----------



## Katy78

I'd like to share my story too. It's going to be a bit long so I appologise for that.

I never thought much about having children. I always thought I would have them at some point. My OH and I got together when we were both 25. We enjoyed each other for a few years and started TTC when we were 32, when I had a solid job and was settled in.

I knew it could take us up to a year to get pregnant but I thought we would make it sooner than that. But when one year plus a couple of months passed, I started to get nervous. My cycles were regular, we were both healthy, no obvious issues at all.

My OH had his sperm assessed and the results were normal. Then I went to see my GYN and she did an ultrasound. She saw what appeared to be a cyst on one of my ovaries. She checked it again two weeks later but it didn't shrink or anything. So she decided to do a laparoscopy. She found endometriosis and removed it. We continued to TTC for another 6 months but when nothing happened, my GYN referred us to a fertility specialist.

I went ahead and had my hormones checked on CD 3. Results were devastating. FSH was 23. That basically meant that it would be highly unlikely for me to get pregnant with my own eggs. It should have been under 10. Most fertility clinics around the world have a cut-off at 15. Chance of success with IVF 1%...

We were already looking into egg donation but decided to see the FS anyway. He didn't seem impressed with the results and put me on 25 mg of clomid. I got pregnant the very first cycle, after exactly two years of TTC (27th cycle, FSH 19). I was amazed. I had a great pregnancy and my son is wonderful. I still can't believe how lucky we were.

We started TTC again when he was 6 months old. At that point AF hadn't shown up yet. Three months later, it did so I started with OPKs again. When I stopped breastfeeding, I took 25 mg of clomid and got pregnant again. Sadly, I lost the little one at 6 weeks.

It all cleared on its own so we were able to TTC right away. I got pregnant immediately, before first AF showed up. This one seems to be my sticky bean :cloud9:, (she's) due in February. I'll be 15 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Nightnurse

any ladies who used clomid please share your stories
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2229445-clomid-2014-beyond.html#post33726195


----------



## despttc

smalltowngal, happy to see you are in 2nd tri


----------



## timeforababy

We started TTC in June 2011, and just let it be all natural. After 6 months, I was charting, temping etc. I went to the GP to have bloods done as well. My charts showed that I was ovulating with an LP of 7 days and the bloodwork was fine except progesterone was baseline (estrogen was a bit low but just in the normal range). I pushed for a gynae referral and they removed some endometriosis. Tubes clear, uterus looked good and we kept trying.

Fast forward a few months, I had to change jobs so just had to chill. 4 months into a new job and needed to start thinking about TTC again so we went to see 2 specialists, both advising IVF-ICSI with my bloods and DH's sperm morphology (1-2% normal) and my short LP and no progesterone. The new scans now showed multiple fibroids too (2-3 cm in less than one year!) So we save and save so we can afford £6k of IVF.

Hubby asks me on my 35th birthday what I want and I say a BFP. That month, I was late (I am NEVER late). I was so sure it was the stress from work, I refused to test until I was a week late. The only problem was the pee sticks in the house were expired (did you know pregnancy tests expired if you don't use them?). They were :BFP: 

I POAS-ed (a lot) and my first ever positive is still going now, at 14 weeks. :)

3.5 years and it ended up being a natural...somehow!!


----------



## Dini

timeforababy said:


> We started TTC in June 2011, and just let it be all natural. After 6 months, I was charting, temping etc. I went to the GP to have bloods done as well. My charts showed that I was ovulating with an LP of 7 days and the bloodwork was fine except progesterone was baseline (estrogen was a bit low but just in the normal range). I pushed for a gynae referral and they removed some endometriosis. Tubes clear, uterus looked good and we kept trying.
> 
> Fast forward a few months, I had to change jobs so just had to chill. 4 months into a new job and needed to start thinking about TTC again so we went to see 2 specialists, both advising IVF-ICSI with my bloods and DH's sperm morphology (1-2% normal) and my short LP and no progesterone. The new scans now showed multiple fibroids too (2-3 cm in less than one year!) So we save and save so we can afford £6k of IVF.
> 
> Hubby asks me on my 35th birthday what I want and I say a BFP. That month, I was late (I am NEVER late). I was so sure it was the stress from work, I refused to test until I was a week late. The only problem was the pee sticks in the house were expired (did you know pregnancy tests expired if you don't use them?). They were :BFP:
> 
> I POAS-ed (a lot) and my first ever positive is still going now, at 14 weeks. :)
> 
> 3.5 years and it ended up being a natural...somehow!!

Just wanted to say congrats!! We tried for just a few months short of 4 years and had similar problems as you did and we were certain it would never happen to us like it did for others, but it did and here we are now over 25weeks along. 

So excited for you both!! Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes great for you!


----------



## venapols

we tried for 3+ years... 2 years ATTC 

I would like to give those struggling but I still dont have answers - both my miricles where natural suprises (not suprises like we werent trying but suprises like we where giving up on it happening) 

we where on the waiting list for IVF but got a BFP first - no charting, no opk, no nothing (infact I bearly remember us having sex this month lol)


----------



## 40isnotold

When I was married in my 20's, I wasn't ready for kids. Then, I divorced. The men in the two serious relationships I had in my 30's didn't want kids. When I was 39, I decided to go to a fertility specialist and try to get pregnant through IUI using meds and donor sperm. Based on my test results and the surgery I had to have because my uterus was not shaped well, I wasn't optimistic that IUI would be successful but I wanted to try because I love kids so much and think I would be a good mother. On my second attempt, I had an ectopic pregnancy. During my third attempt, I figured I'd take a break for a while, but, SURPRISE, that one worked for me. I am now 21 weeks pregnant with twins and I'll be turning 41 in a month. 

Honestly, I hated when people would tell me not to worry, that it would work and that I would get pregnant. Until I got pregnant with the ectopic pregnancy, I never got my hopes up because I knew my chances of getting pregnant were slim. Even, when I got pregnant with my twins, I didn't get my hopes up until I saw their heart beats. For me personally, it took me a year in total from start to finish, but I was able to get pregnant, so it is possible.


----------

